# Sunken chest ruins the look of my upper body



## lil_jo (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm quite a thin guy who is 15 going on 16, standing at 5ft. 9in. and weighing about 145lbs. I started weight training about 10 weeks ago and gained 7lbs while looking slightly more cut and shredded.

However, something about my physique that bothered me quite a lot was my sunken chest. I read up a little on this condition (pectus excavatum) and found out that it was congenital, and the only way of improving this would be going through operation.

Well, I don't know if my condition is bad, but my lower ribs have noticeable flaring, and as a result, my abs protrude. Although my pectorals show increased development from weight training, I think they still look a little weird  due to the sunken area in the middle >.<. I wanna correct this, but operation for me is a no no 'cause I'm scared 

Any advice from you guys?

Thanks


----------



## nartic (Apr 25, 2008)

I would talk to a couple of doctors an get there opinions then I would try an find out everything I could about the operation an all the goods an bads, then weigh the positives with the negatives an decide.
Whatever you decide good luck bro..


----------



## GoLdeN M 07 (Apr 25, 2008)

I feel you man. I would be scared going into an operation as well, eventhough considering you would not feel any pain during the process. I think what the scariest is actually knowing what is being done to you.

You do what you gotta do man. 
I mean if its gonna make you look better then do it. Itll be worth it.


----------



## lil_jo (Apr 25, 2008)

I haven't seen a doc yet, but some of my friends told me that my chest looked fuller now and the 'hole' turned out to be less obvious.

Haha come to think of it, I think my condition isn't as bad as I thought . So I guess I'll continue weight training and hope my pecs can cover that hole up. And no more operation 

Is there any exercise that targets the lower pecs well?


----------



## vader (Apr 25, 2008)

you need to quit worrying about being cut and looking shredded until you actually have some meat on your bones.
Just eat and lift,don't worry about if you are cut or not until after you have some muscles


----------



## workinhard08 (Apr 27, 2008)

hey man i noe how you feel i have, the same problem but mine sticks out! form my cartledge growing to fast.... ever since i started lifting weights ive been working on my chest to cover it up...i did reserch the surgery...and because the cartledge in the middle of your chest will not grow back they have to wire it back...ya with wire thats it...mabey buy now thew have something else...this was 6yrs ago....and in some cases it restricts movement...


----------



## Doublebase (Apr 27, 2008)

You just need to gain some more weight.  Be happy your healthy.


----------



## Modrod (Apr 14, 2011)

*Zinc Deficiency*

Hey Jo.
I know this is an old post, but I have a similar problem and  it is because I had a Zinc deficiency. If you take it, take magnesium  also. It works together. If you look up the symptoms of Zinc Deficiency  you will see if it is your problem too. The sunken chest is called  Pectus Excavatum, or sunken chest. I am thin, not that tall and my skin  is dry. My chest is slightly sunken and I was still getting some acne.  Plus several other symptoms.
 I take the 50mg stuff from Wlmart and  after about 4 months I started breaking them in half and now only take  25mg now. Your muscles will develop better and you will notice some more  energy. I also take DHEA. It makes your body output more Testosterone.  That should help too.
I hope this helps if you have not already found your answers.
Take care.
Paul.

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*






lil_jo said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm quite a thin guy who is 15 going on 16, standing at 5ft. 9in. and weighing about 145lbs. I started weight training about 10 weeks ago and gained 7lbs while looking slightly more cut and shredded.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rwilli (Apr 14, 2011)

I have always had a stick shaped body. I have always figured I was lucky to have it but I was trying to increase my muscle mass more to make myself more attractive to women. I have been working out at a gym with free weights and other equipment for about a year but I wasnt accumulating too much additonal muscle. I started taking The Dr Max Powers Testosterone Boost about 3 months ago and I noticed that my muscle accumulation has increased for the first time in a long time of evening out. This product seems to work really well.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 15, 2011)

Rwilli said:


> I have always had a stick shaped body. I have always figured I was lucky to have it but I was trying to increase my muscle mass more to make myself more attractive to women. I have been working out at a gym with free weights and other equipment for about a year but I wasnt accumulating too much additonal muscle. I started taking The Dr Max Powers Testosterone Boost about 3 months ago and I noticed that my muscle accumulation has increased for the first time in a long time of evening out. This product seems to work really well.



  Nice first post.  We'll see how long you last.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 15, 2011)

Rwilli said:


> I have always had a stick shaped body. I have always figured I was lucky to have it but I was trying to increase my muscle mass more to make myself more attractive to women. I have been working out at a gym with free weights and other equipment for about a year but I wasnt accumulating too much additonal muscle. I started taking The Dr Max Powers Testosterone Boost about 3 months ago and I noticed that my muscle accumulation has increased for the first time in a long time of evening out. This product seems to work really well.


 
that stuff is legit. It worked for me too.


----------



## Buffanition (Apr 15, 2011)

You've only been working out for 10 weeks and it will take a lot longer than that to see some serious results


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 16, 2011)

Buffanition said:


> You've only been working out for 10 weeks and it will take a lot longer than that to see some serious results


 
not with Dr Max Powers Testosterone Boost


----------

